
18 years of Blender open source projects [video] - doener
https://fosdem.org/2020/schedule/event/blender/
======
mmcclure
It's always interesting to look at the group behind the pieces of content I've
watched _at least_ once a week for basically my entire career.

For the unfamiliar, Blender videos are a staple in the video dev community and
certainly the most common insider reference you'll hear. I'd go out on a limb
and say anyone that's ever worked on any part of the video stack will almost
certainly understand references to Big Buck Bunny, Tears of Steel, etc. For
example, the first Demuxed (a conference around video engineering) t-shirt was
a reference to Tears of Steel and I've had strangers stop me to comment on it:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/o2wg5wyl3jhxool/t-shirt.png?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/o2wg5wyl3jhxool/t-shirt.png?dl=0)

~~~
0xcde4c3db
Big Buck Bunny seems to also get a ton of mileage as a demo for 4K displays.
I'm pretty sure I've seen it at Costco a few times.

~~~
Polylactic_acid
Because its visually vibrant, less boring than panning over flowers and
waterfalls and most importantly, freely licensed.

------
ai_ja_nai
Although I appreciate the work of these folks, they seriously need to get
themselves a conference speaker: I could not understand anything of what he
was saying (candid feedback, please don't misunderstand).

~~~
ahartmetz
Yeah. I was in the auditorium and could understand maybe one in four words.
The acoustics there seem to be bad as well, so maybe the recording is better
enough to make the guy understandable.

~~~
StavrosK
The video seems quite good, there's some clipping at the start but I have no
trouble understanding what he's saying. He does seem to have a bit of a lisp
(or maybe it's the accent), but nothing that I would notice if it weren't
pointed out here.

EDIT: Oh I just noticed your sibling comment, disregard.

------
cannedslime
> _CRACKLE_ CAN YOU HEAR ME!?

Yes... I can't now thanks.

